# Thanks Gene!



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

I have been a member of this site for two years. Even after 5 years of living in the Philippines this site is still a wealth of information. Thank you Gene for the wonderful job you have done! Your post has always been very informative. I do check my likes received and always thrill when I get one from Gene. Thank you!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi Phil,

Just found your post. Thanks for the kind words.. I've been here a long time but still find there is far more that I don't know than what I do-Hahaha.
Its an interesting and yet frustrating place. Still lots more enjoyable and far less expensive than moving back home to live. Even my wife has not desire to leave and go to the states to live.



Thanks Again

Gene


----------

